# Our little biscuit



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

This is our new stud boy ...








TUT, Awww, Hobnob :hand:

Lets try that again shal we.

This is our new stud boy Hobnob









Awwww, come on, play the game Hobnob, the people want too see you

This is Hobnob









That's better.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

HeHeHe at least he dosent run up to the camera every time you get it all i get is sleeping or VERY closeup's.
He's gorg by the way.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: I like him the wrong way up :lol:
He is a handsome fella though :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another gorgeous raggie :thumbup:,too many gorgeous raggies .


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Even my OH who doesnt like cats thinks this guy is handsome  

He's absolutely gorgeous, I love that belly


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, he sure is stunning! Looks like he has a great character as well!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_tt1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his lovley!  nice to see that its not just my boy who shows his bits off !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

You really do have a talent for finding beautiful cats.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

do love a seal bi raggie


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!! and not shy either by the looks of it.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

:001_wub:
i wanna fuss his belly :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am in love hes Stunningly beautiful


----------

